# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje za nezaposlene - HITNO!

## Teica

Idući tjedan bi trebala biti hospitalizirana a nemam dopunsko zdravstv.osiguranje.

Kako sam nezaposlena i prioidi po članu kućanstva nam ne prelaze dohodovni cenzus,

mislim da imam pravo na to dodatno osiguranje na teret Ministarstva financija.

Ali, strah me roka:

ako sutra predam Zahtjev, imam li odmah pravo na to besplatno dodatno osiguranje

ili tek nakon 30 dana?

Plliz, pomozite!

Hvala!

----------


## Tanči

Imaš odmah pravo.
Nekad su davali male kartončiće umjesto kartice za prvo vrijeme.
Ne znam kako je sada s kartončićima, ali čim predaš zahtjev službenica ga odmah i realizira i ti odmah počinješ koristiti to pravo i sestra na prijamnom šalteru u bolnici će to i vidjeti u kompjutoru jer su povezani.
Samo ponesi sve potrebne papire da te ne šetaju.

----------


## deeeyoo

Hm... Ja sam neki dan predala papir za dopunsko i čovjek na HZZO-u mi je rekao da mi tek od slijedećeg mjeseca vrijedi. Izdao mi je policu na kojoj piše početak osiguranja, a to je 16.06.

----------


## Tanči

Moja sveki je završila iznenada na operaciji i taj dan je muž riješio dopunsko kojeg nije imala i počelo je vrijediti odmah.
Također je i sestra na prijamnom šalteru u bolnici to odmah vidjela u kompjutoru.

----------


## deeeyoo

Onda super. Možda je čisto formalno da početak piše za mjeseca dana poslije...

----------


## Cubana

> Hm... Ja sam neki dan predala papir za dopunsko i čovjek na HZZO-u mi je rekao da mi tek od slijedećeg mjeseca vrijedi. Izdao mi je policu na kojoj piše početak osiguranja, a to je 16.06.


Koliko ja znam, tek nakon 30 dana. 
Onda bi se svi osiguravali tek kad zatreba. I prekinuli poslije. 
I osiguranje ne bi dobivalo lovu nego samo isplaćivalo.

----------


## AdioMare

istina je, vrijedi tek nakon 30 dana.
ali mislim da onaj koga su hospitalizirali po hitnom postupku ne plaća troškove bolničkog liječenja.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

koliko ja znam vrijedi tek 30 dana nakon potpisivanja ugovora
sa stranica HZZO:
"Dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje je dugoročno osiguranje od rizika plaćanja plaćanja sudjelovanja u troškovima tijekom korištenja zdravstvene zaštite iz obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja. U tom smislu ne radi se i ne postoji "hitno dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje" po načelu: "ujutro se osiguram, popodne idem u bolnicu"."

ali mislim da si, Teice, oslobođena po dijagnozi
raspitaj se malo kod svoje doktorice
vjerujem da ona zna malo više nego ljudi na forumu

----------


## martinaP

> Moja sveki je završila iznenada na operaciji i taj dan je muž riješio dopunsko kojeg nije imala i počelo je vrijediti odmah.
> Također je i sestra na prijamnom šalteru u bolnici to odmah vidjela u kompjutoru.


Mislim da ovako može za one koji imaju pravo na "besplatnu" policu po nekoj osnovi. Obično se u sustavu vidi tek idući radni dan.

Oni koji sami plaćaju moraju čekati 30 dana.

----------


## mala-vila

Meni su rekli da nezaposleni nemaju pravo na dopunsko? wtf? znaci ja kao nezaposlena, a takoder nam prihodi ne prelaze granicu, imam pravo na besplatno dopunsko? odnosno, ja dajem kunice bezveze?

----------


## Zara1

> Meni su rekli da nezaposleni nemaju pravo na dopunsko? wtf? znaci ja kao nezaposlena, a takoder nam prihodi ne prelaze granicu, imam pravo na besplatno dopunsko? odnosno, ja dajem kunice bezveze?


da

----------


## martinaP

> Meni su rekli da nezaposleni nemaju pravo na dopunsko? wtf? znaci ja kao nezaposlena, a takoder nam prihodi ne prelaze granicu, imam pravo na besplatno dopunsko? odnosno, ja dajem kunice bezveze?


Samo zbog činjenice da si nezaposlena nemaš pravo na plaćeno dopunsko. A po prihodovnom cenzusu možda i imaš pravo, ali to moraš pitati u HZZO-u.

----------


## MarijaP

Teice, reci na salteru sta ti je i zamoli da ti odmah aktiviraju policu. Mozda naletis na Covjeka. 
Sretno i nadam se da ce sve biti ok. 
Sjetit cu te se u molitvama.

----------


## makita

Molim vas, da usput pitam za jednu gospođu koja je primljena jučer u bolnicu, zvalo se hitnu. Teško je bolesna, a na kućnu adresu joj jučer stiglo da joj je prije 10 dana isteklo dopunsko koje je imala zbog dohodovnog cenzusa. Znate li što o ovom, može li se dopunsko unatrag produljiti i koliki je dohodovni cenzus

Teice, drži se

----------


## jelena.O

Osigurane osobe Zavoda mogu ostvariti pravo na plaćanje premije na teret državnog proračuna ako njihov ukupan prihod u prethodnoj kalendarskoj godini, iskazan po članu obitelji, mjesečno ne prelazi iznos od 1.516,32 kuna, odnosno iznimno za osiguranika umirovljenika - samca 1.939,39 kuna.

http://www.hzzo-net.hr/08_01_02.php

----------


## Teica

*aleksandra70vanja,* u pravu si - pitala sam na HZZO-u i po dijagnozi sam

oslobođena plaćanja jer je hospitalizacija u vezi s tom dijagnozom.

Za ostalo sam oslobođena kao nezaposlena i po dohodovnom cenzusu.

Cure, puno vam hvala svima na odgovorima!

----------


## jelena.O

ali ipak treba složiti, pa predaj čim prije papire, valjkda buš morala i kakve lijekove uzimati, sretno

----------


## lidać2

da se i ja prikrpam..
muz i ja takoder imamo pravo na besplatno zbog malih primanja(trenutno nemamo trebam ici obnoviti)...ja nezaposlena (nisam na burzi)  zdrastvena iskaznica mi je istekla jos u 11mj.i kada god sam otisla rec im samo su znali odbrustit "vrijedi i dalje"...pa kako to?...i sada nedaj boze da se nesto dogodi vrijedi li ta zdrastvena ili ne???...imamo neke nadrk** ljude tam pa mi nis nije jasno...

----------


## martinaP

Nije važno važi li zdravstvena iskaznica ili ne, važno je jedino vrijedi li ti zdravstveno osiguranje. To ti mogu provjeriti ako želiš, javi mi se na pp.

----------


## LolaMo

Na stranicama od HZZO-a mozete samo unijeti svoj OIB i provjeriti da li ste osigurani i po kojoj osnovi

----------


## lidać2

na stranicama hzzo pise da "nema podataka za uneseni uvjet"...

ma luda sam...imamo tako nadrkanog lika tamo u nasem uredu hzzo ...samo kaze vrijedi niti da pogleda nista

----------


## martinaP

Ako si dobro unijela OIB ili MBO, ovisno po čemu si tražila, i to ti javi, to znači da nemaš  zdravstveno osiguranje (nevezano za iskaznicu). Po kojoj osnovi (preko koga) si osigurana?

----------


## lidać2

pa iskreno nemam pojma...bila sam na burzu i imala zdrastveno na burzi nisam vec 3god no i dalje sam imala i zdrastveno i dopunsko...sto je onda sada ni sama neznam?

----------


## martinaP

Odi na HZZO to riješiti, jer sada ne možeš ništa obaviti preko HZZO-a (preglede, recepte, uputnice, ništa). Da ti nešto zatreba, sve bi morala sama platiti.

----------


## lidać2

nesto ne stima jer pokazuje da ni muz nema osnovno a on radi i osiguran je...definitvno trebam k njima...

vidim ima na stranicama i opcije zalbe,morat cu im se pozalit na tog djelatnika jer je grozan.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

nadam se da je kod njih pogreška, da ne bi ispalo da vlasnik firme ne plaća zdravstveno

----------


## lidać2

kod djece pokazuje normalno ... pise "osoba osigurana po stavci la,la,la..."...

----------


## jurisnik

> da se i ja prikrpam..
> muz i ja takoder imamo pravo na besplatno zbog malih primanja(trenutno nemamo trebam ici obnoviti)...ja nezaposlena (nisam na burzi)  zdrastvena iskaznica mi je istekla jos u 11mj.i kada god sam otisla rec im samo su znali odbrustit "vrijedi i dalje"...pa kako to?...i sada nedaj boze da se nesto dogodi vrijedi li ta zdrastvena ili ne???...imamo neke nadrk** ljude tam pa mi nis nije jasno...


Na mojoj iskaznici je datum 8/2011 ali normalno se s njom i dalje koristim.
Koliko sam čula HZZO ima nekih problema s izdavanjem tih plastika. Znam da sam i za K dosta dugo čekala da dođe.

----------


## prima

> nesto ne stima jer pokazuje da ni muz nema osnovno a on radi i osiguran je...definitvno trebam k njima...
> 
> vidim ima na stranicama i opcije zalbe,morat cu im se pozalit na tog djelatnika jer je grozan.


ne štima im stvarno nešto s tim, i ja sam prošli tjedan radila jednu provjeru, isti odgovor kao tebi, a osoba je imala uredno zdravstveno 
liječnici i ljekarnici sa ugovorom s hzzo-om ti to mogu provjeriti kroz pouzdaniji sustav, kad su već ovi kod kojih si nabasala na hzzo-u neljubazni 
( inače ti na hzzo daju printanu potvrdu da i dalje imaš status osiguranika)
možda da nazoveš svog obiteljskog liječnika i zamoliš da ti provjere ?




> pa iskreno nemam pojma...bila sam na burzu i imala zdrastveno na burzi nisam vec 3god no i dalje sam imala i zdrastveno i dopunsko...sto je onda sada ni sama neznam?


što se zdravstvenog tiče to je to, ako si se prijavila u roku od 30 dana od isteka zadnjeg osiguranja, i nisi se odjavljivala, još uvijek imaš zdravstveno osiguranje, bez obzira na burzu (hzz)




> nadam se da je kod njih pogreška, da ne bi ispalo da vlasnik firme ne plaća zdravstveno


nema veze plaćanje doprinosa, srećom ne ukidaju radnicima zdravstveno, bez obzira na dugove firmi  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

> ne štima im stvarno nešto s tim, i ja sam prošli tjedan radila jednu provjeru, isti odgovor kao tebi, a osoba je imala uredno zdravstveno 
> liječnici i ljekarnici sa ugovorom s hzzo-om ti to mogu provjeriti kroz pouzdaniji sustav, kad su već ovi kod kojih si nabasala na hzzo-u neljubazni


Mi taj isti pretraživač koristimo svakodnevno, i ne pamtim da je nekad nekome krivo odgovorio. Ali je bilo više slučajeva gdje ljudi stvarno nisu imali osiguranje (nekad i zbog greške u administraciji HZZO-a).

----------


## deeeyoo

> Na mojoj iskaznici je datum 8/2011 ali normalno se s njom i dalje koristim.
> *Koliko sam čula HZZO ima nekih problema s izdavanjem tih plastika.* Znam da sam i za K dosta dugo čekala da dođe.


O da! Čekam svoju iskaznicu već više od pola godine. Prestrašno!  :Nope:

----------


## anatom

zna li itko koje dokumente treba priloziti za do na teret drzave?

----------


## Teica

*anatom,* priložila sam poreznu potvrdu za tekuću i prošlu godinu,

rodni list (ne smije biti stariji od 6 mj.) i

potvrdu sa Zavoda za zapošljavanje da ne primam novčanu naknadu

(op.i ako nisi prijavljena na HZZZ - tzv.burzi, isto treba ta potvrda od 

njih, ali to za čas isprintaju).

Za ostale članove zajedničkog kućanstva treba priložiti njihove porezne prijave ovako kako je citirala jelena.O:

"Osigurane  osobe Zavoda mogu ostvariti pravo na plaćanje premije na teret državnog  proračuna ako njihov ukupan prihod u prethodnoj kalendarskoj godini,  iskazan po članu obitelji, mjesečno ne prelazi iznos od 1.516,32 kuna,  odnosno iznimno za osiguranika umirovljenika - samca 1.939,39 kuna."
http://www.hzzo-net.hr/08_01_02.php

----------


## anatom

teice srce si.nisam se nikako mogla snaci na webu.Jesi saaznala dali to osiguranje preko drzave vrijedi odmah ili nakon 30 dana?

----------


## Nitenaja

Ajde *Teice* dobro da si uspjela riješiti to za dopunsko.

Inače polica vrijedi tek nakon 30 dana ako se osigurate preko hzzo-a,mm je uzeo isto to dopunsko preko osiguravajuće kuće košta isto 80 kn,a polica vrijedi nakon tjedan dana.

Netko je pisao za hitan prijem,plača se 20 posto od cjene usluge tko nema dopunsko,i cjela hitna na kbc-u Zagreb je obljepljena tim obavjestima.Ja sam platila 980,kn a samo sam ležala dva dana na odjelu.Taman sam bila u postupku za dobivanje osiguranja.

----------


## Tanči

Za nezaposlene i umirovljenike polica vrijedi *odmah* kao što sam već i pisala i nemojte s tim miješati police dopunskog za zaposlene *koje se plaćaju*.

----------


## Zara1

> Za nezaposlene i umirovljenike polica vrijedi *odmah* kao što sam već i pisala i nemojte s tim miješati police dopunskog za zaposlene *koje se plaćaju*.



a što je s nezaposlenima koji moraju plaćati police?

----------


## martinaP

> a što je s nezaposlenima koji moraju plaćati police?


Vrijedi nakon 30 dana, isto kao i za umirovljenike koji moraju plaćati policu. Samo one koje se ne plaćaju vrijede odmah.

----------


## AdioMare

koja je razlika između nezaposlenog koji mora plaćati DO i nezaposlenog koji ne mora? jedan prima naknadu s burze, a drugi ne ili nešto drugo?

----------


## Zara1

> koja je razlika između nezaposlenog koji mora plaćati DO i nezaposlenog koji ne mora? jedan prima naknadu s burze, a drugi ne ili nešto drugo?


gledaju se prihodi kućanstva
jedan ima manje od 1.516,32 kuna po članu, a drugi više

----------


## Teica

> teice srce si.nisam se nikako mogla snaci na webu.Jesi saaznala dali to osiguranje preko drzave vrijedi odmah ili nakon 30 dana?


*anatom,* evo tebi jedno  :Heart:  !

Ovo koje ide preko države, vrijedi odmah.

Mojoj malenkosti je to bilo jako važno jer u ponedj.sam naručena za hospitalizaciju....

Cure, super ste pohvatale konce što se tiče dopunskog osiguranja i 

baš mi je drago da je ova tema i drugima od pomoći  :Smile:  !

----------

